# Before and After Pics Of Rescues



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey guys (and girls).
I thought it would be nice to see some before/after pics of rescues. I personaly dont have any, but I'd sure like to see some


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Puddles second day, a beautiful milky white normal HM  :








Puddles now, a red/purple weird over halfmoon rosetail (fancehh, hehe) boy :lol:


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gandalf...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*Romeo before and after*

My delta tail Romeo when I first got him and after 2 weeks


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

not quite before and AFTER, but close enough. :B this is Ritter. he's one of the two bettas my friend rescued. they were gonna be flushed, so she took them in, and i'm gonna get them once we get up the money for a tank for them, and shipping costs. :V


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Cujo Before - You cannot even tell what he looks like in this picture. That is him though, in horribly dirty water. The awful lighting didn't help.









Cujo After









Cosmo Before









Cosmo After


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Before and After. Be happy I even got an after picture xD He moved waaaay too much and it was so hard getting a picture of him LOL. He had 2 gashes on the left of his face, he was missing scales, and his fins were a real mess.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Hughie before:









Hughie After:









Chaise before:









Chaise after:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Echo before:








Echo now:








Lacey before:








Lacey now:








Kristie before:








Kristie now:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Zero before:
















Zero now:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

OMG Lacey did very well!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't wait until Taz, gets his color and grows


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Raptor before. I hate the name raptor, so I'm just gonna call him Comet.


























And comet after. Hehe.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like the name raptor  it fits him 
and thanks Sena, i was actually suprised how much she colored up  i do need to update her pic (it's been a week XP)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here's updated pics of Lacey (just took'em) :-D:
























:lol: she doesn't like the camera, she is also nice and fat, she is FULL of eggs, am suprised she ain't eggy yet XP


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

pretty!!! -so jealous- :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe, thanks Sena :3


----------

